# Squirrel Bait



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

What is a squirrels favourite food other than nuts, seeds and peanut butters?

Cheers


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

Pretty much any shelled nut. They also like corn and pumkin seeds. Leave some fruits out there too. Have some peanut butter laid out because it has a very strong scent and they love it. Good luck!


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

put a pile of corn and they will have a hay day. I bait for deer with corn and every morning there are at least 10 squirells eating out of it.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Their favorite meal is dirty diapers and half eaten sandwiches from my dumpster. Crazy little bushy tails. It effects how they taste too


----------

